# cpt code 29882 and 27427



## jriley01 (Aug 20, 2012)

Can cpt code 29882 (knee arthroscopy with medial meniscus repair) be coded with 27427 (mcl reconstruction). I know 27427 cannot be coded with 29888 and 29889 per cpt code book.  
And also, can you please explain why if they can because they are both in the medial compartment.  And if no, please explain that. 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## OCD_coder (Aug 20, 2012)

What you are saying is based on the Op Report:
29882 - peformed via an arthroscope (meniscus)
27427 - performed via an open incision (MCL)

They do not bundle per NCCI edits, so they can be billed at the same surgical session.  You have two distintly separate procedures treating essentially two different body areas the cartiledge (meniscus) and ligament (MCL).

Without looking at the Op Report and if the procedures were done in separate incisions and not converted, I don't see why they should not be billed as two procedures.


----------



## nyyankees (Aug 21, 2012)

jriley01 said:


> Can cpt code 29882 (knee arthroscopy with medial meniscus repair) be coded with 27427 (mcl reconstruction). I know 27427 cannot be coded with 29888 and 29889 per cpt code book.
> And also, can you please explain why if they can because they are both in the medial compartment.  And if no, please explain that.
> Thanks in advance!!



As per AAOS you can report 29888 (Cruciate) with 27427 (Collateral). What you CAN'T do is report an Arthroscopic Cruciate repair (29888) with an OPEN Cruciate repair (27428) when it's the SAME Cruciate ligament (i.e. ACL). You COULD report 29888 (ACL, scope) and 27428 (PCL, open) - you would need to add a 59 mod to show separate Cruciate Ligament. I had an ins co try that and I appealed.


----------



## jriley01 (Aug 21, 2012)

thank you guys so much!!


----------

